# Dungeon/Gothic/Midieval Sounds



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello peeps.

My garage haunt theme this year is the London Dungeon. I am looking for a collection of sound clips that replicate what might be found in a dungeon. I have just begun my search online but any favorite to consider would be appreciate. I have my ambient music picked, I just need a random mix of sounds to overlay.

Thank you in advance.

--THe HaLLoWeeN SNoB--


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a music cd or compilation? Surely there is a dungeon mix somewhere.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure I have something or make one, been swamped all year with work & haven't been here in a long time.....lol
I'll PM ya in a week or 2, as I'm shutting down Oct 1st to start up Halloween & SFX mix requests 

DL


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

DL, that was kind of you to offer. I am not opposed to buying good material. I am curious to see if anyone makes a good compilation. Audio Zombie, Midnight Syndicate, etc...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Nox Arcana has a great one - Blood of the Dragon, one of my medieval album fav's !!

As for Dungeon / medieval dungeon, can't think of any I've heard of,.....I've been busy but still keep tab's on what's out there 
Most have been more musical / orchestrated, SFX wise, the only one's I know of have been more mad scientist type torture lab / chambers ( electricity, chain saws,drills,etc ).


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

If you don't mind tracks that combine music and effects, then I suggest the following:

"A Sinister Feeling" - Shadow's Symphony
"Dungeon" - Michael Hedstrom
"Sanctuary" - Michael Hedstrom
"Isolation" - Michael Hedstrom
"The Tormented" - Prelude to a Nightmare
"Dungeon" - Dead Rose Symphony 
"The Cell" - Dead Rose Symphony 

If you only want sound effects, something Sounds of Gore or Poison Props might be useful.


----------

